# 4x4 OLL Parity for 5x5 single edge flip?



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

Before someone tells me it's really a double wing flip, I know, cause Charles told me. 8D

But, when I do my OLL parity (and do x to restore the position) it doesn't just flip the edge. It like, swaps the UF and UB wings and flips the UF wing. >_>







When I do the alg bigcubes.com shows, it does it correctly. But why won't the 4x4 OLL parity that I already know work? Charles says it does for him. But then again he's mostly a lying bastard. :confused:






Algs were performed from a solved state for simplicity.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 27, 2008)

what is the OLL alg for 4x4 you use? maybe use a simulator to try out first?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

The alg is right up there lol... it was also done with a simulator up there as well. 

(Ll)2 B2 (Ll) U2 (Ll) U2 x' U2 (Ll) U2 (Ll)' U2 (Ll) U2 (Ll)2 U2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 27, 2008)

it does work..lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

The answer can be found at bigcubes.com. Your 4x4x4 OLL parity algorithm is essentially their "double parity" algorithm. That particular algorithm actually does both OLL and PLL parity at the same time.

Most people use that for 4x4x4 OLL parity because it doesn't hurt to do the PLL parity fix at the same time because you have a 50% chance of needing it anyway, and that algorithm is faster than the pure parity algorithm (the "single edge flip"). But for 5x5x5, you have the middle edges to show where you really are, so you need to use both, depending on the situation.

Or you can use AVG's method and just need a single parity algorithm to cover every case. 

And yeah, Charles is lying.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 27, 2008)

Gee, thanks Mike. I didn't really lie though. He asked what I asked for the "single edge flip" or as it should be called, the "adjacent wing swap." I just told him to use his 4x4 OLL parity. I didn't think he'd make the mistake of learning the one that doesn't work on 5x5.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Gee, thanks Mike. I didn't really lie though. He asked what I asked for the "single edge flip" or as it should be called, the "adjacent wing swap." I just told him to use his 4x4 OLL parity. I didn't think he'd make the mistake of learning the one that doesn't work on 5x5.



Ah, so he was the one who was lying, not you. 

But does that mean you use the single-parity algorithm for 4x4x4 OLL parity? You should really try switching to the double-parity algorithm for 4x4x4, like he uses. It can be significantly faster to execute.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

No Mike. He's a lying scum *****, I'm not the one lying:


```
18:59 <linkmaster03> tell me the goddamn alg you mother****ing bastard
19:01 <Charles> l2 B2 l U2 l U2 (x') U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l2 U2
19:01 <Charles> there, happy?
19:01 <linkmaster03> wtf?!
19:01 <linkmaster03> THATS MY EXACT ****ING ALG
19:01 <Charles> you're messing up then
19:01 <Charles> what happens when you apply it?
19:01 <linkmaster03> ok
19:01 <linkmaster03> well
19:01 <linkmaster03> it ****s up both edges
19:01 <linkmaster03> tredges
```


```
08:11 <Charles> you're probably doing them the wrong way
08:12 <Charles> fine
08:12 <Charles> i just did it
08:12 <Charles> it works
```

On a lighter note, THANK YOU MIKE HUGHEY.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 5, 2015)

denthebro said:


> wow, i've never heard of that alg, but unfortunately the site doesn't work, because the java plugin is outdated, or is that just me?



**sigh** Did you even LOOK at the date of this thread?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Sep 5, 2015)

denthebro said:


> wow, i've never heard of that alg, but unfortunately the site doesn't work, because the java plugin is outdated, or is that just me?


I put a list of better/faster such algorithms here on the 4x4x4 parity algorithms speedsolving wiki page. This page should be an "eye opener" for what's out there regarding 4x4x4 parity algorithms, and thus I hope you enjoy it for many years to come as you continue to gain more knowledge of 4x4x4 parity algorithms in general. 

The algorithms on that page are linked to alg.cubing.net which is not Java-based, and I believe it's compatible with any internet viewing device.


----------

